# GH Serum blood test to check if your GH is legit?



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

OK I have been researching this for a while now and just seen an interesting thread on another board.

Now obviously HGH is a very expensive product even if just using generics. And as a lot of experienced users attest it takes a matter of at least weeks if not months to start noticing benefits.

So given this it is obviously advantageous to be able to perform some sort of test that will unequivocally tell you pretty soon whether what you are using is definitely legit and how it compares to other brands you've used. I know IGF1 blood tests can be used , as these levels will be elevated significantly when using HGH...but this involves using for a decent amount of time to allow levels to rise sufficiently and also its better to have a baseline figure to compare with , which involves the cost of another test.

So apparently your HGH serum levels peak around 3-3.5 hrs after an IM HGH shot and after a 4iu shot of pharma grade GH, levels should be more than 10 times above the top of normal range!...So basically if you shoot 1 x 10 iu vial then have your blood drawn a few hours after shot, you should be way, way outside normal...so can tell pretty much within 1 shot if what you're using is legit and even make comparisons to other brands if you get blood drawn each time you switch brand/batch...

If you look about you can get a GH serum blood test done for around £50, so given the cost of GH this seems a pretty good idea to me.

Anyone else have any knowledge of this or any thoughts or input...

Also would be interesting to test blood GH serum levels after jabbing GHRP/MOD GRF to compare their effects compared to GH. Anyone know when GH blood levels are sposed to peak with these peps?...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Here`s a link to the thread, some very, very good stuff here IMO, from what seems to be a very clued up dude also backed up by scientific study.

Well this is the way I'm going anyway, with AAS with most compounds I know from the sides within a few days whether things are legit or not and the costs are minimal anyway. but being pretty new to gh, it seems like a minefield, gains being so subtle and sides not always being present etc, on other boards i've seen everyone raving about a certain brand/batch, some very experienced, advanced people too, only for a lab test to be run on said gear and it turn out to be pap.

sod waiting a month to see if i'm leaning up, or "trusting my source" i will be getting the smallest unit poss shooting 10iu then paying £50 for GH serum test, before getting a few months supply...also the GH clears yours system in terms of showing up in GH blood test within 24hrs, so you could shoot 10iu of one brand one day get a serum test, then test another brand the next day.

guy on this thread jabbed 10iu rips, had blood drawn and GH serum measured 50 ng/ml, normal range being between 0.1 -2.9!(american units)

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/84068-facts-fiction-hgh-self-testing-methods-igf-hgh-serum.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

To be fair the chances of any GH brand out there like Rips or Kigs of not containing GH is rare........the test will not tell you if you shot 10iu or 2iu? So it could tell you that you have GH in your system from the injection but not how much.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> To be fair the chances of any GH brand out there like Rips or Kigs of not containing GH is rare........the test will not tell you if you shot 10iu or 2iu? So it could tell you that you have GH in your system from the injection but not how much.


Yeh I don't think it can pinpoint exactly how much GH you have shot, but from looking at the evidence I think it goes a fair bit further than just telling you whether or not any GH is present in your system.

If you look at the graph from the study on Serono saizen GH, 4iu of that product took the subjects GH serum level to an 18-20 peak after 3-4 hrs...Then the two guys on the thread, one says test after 10iu of Serono serostim his GH serum was 38 and other shot 10iu of rips and his GH was 50...

This being true although the test wont pinpoint the exact amount of legit you have taken, it goes a long, long way further than just telling if your vial contains any GH...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't buy into it as there are to many variables but you have to go with what you feel is best.....


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I don't buy into it as there are to many variables but you have to go with what you feel is best.....


from looking at the info on the thread especially the saizen study chart looks pretty reliable to me, and guy does genuinely seem to have medical background...GH levels are raised so far out of range...I know with IGF levels variables seem more of a factor , and levels will only probably reach 2 or a bit more times outside normal range...but with this it seems you are simply forcing a GH pulse by jabbing GH then monitoring the peak value...And the tests with legit gear are coming back 10, 20X normal range...surely it would take some variables to skew results by that much?

What are the variables you reckon could make it unreliable ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thing is if you use more than 2-4iu you don't cause a pulse you create a release that lasts for many hours just like a GH bleed


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I'm not going to argue with you on that, but i'm not sure its relevant...As the sole reason for shooting is to test how far outside normal range your GH levels get at the paek time after shot, whether it be bleed or pulse can't see the relevance...I mean you could just shoot 4iu as was the case in the Serono study, if you wanted.

I mean a 4iu shot of saizen took serum levels to 18-20, normal range (0.1-2.9) , a 10 iu shot of Serostim took levels to 38...

Not sure how much of the PM thread you read , but what I was more asking what variables do you think could skew GH serum levels, making it unreliable in terms of not giving you a pretty good indication as to the quality of your GH?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I don`t normally get involved with [email protected] that looks very complex because tbh the science mumbo jumbo just hurts my head, but I have a feeling that this is just very simple and reliable...well [email protected] it i'm gonna give it a go with at least one or two products and will report back with findings.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I did say in my first reply there are to many variables, for instance

What's your baseline?

Does age influence the result?

What number would you expect from a certain IU amount

Along with this the amount concerns me you could jab 10iu and your levels would rise so that would tell you that you are using GH but does the rise in level indicate you have jabbed 10iu or 2iu? I know you only bothered about it rising to show that you are using real GH but if you are only getting 20% of what you are paying for I see no point?

Over on Dats board they have tested two types of generic and both came back with only 70% GH in them now both would raise serum levels but from that you would not be able to tell it only contain 70% GH my concern what is the other 30% made up from?

I don't buy into it but that is not to say it is not worth doing........


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I'm no expert on the science, but going from how i undertstandd it and seems to make sense.

Baseline figs are not really important , because the majority of time your GH serum will be 0.1 then when you have a pulse it will raise anywhere up to 2.9, and when you shoot exogenous GH you should shoot miles out of normal range. This is why i think it differs a lot from testing IGF1 , where baseline figs are more important as you will only go maybe 2or 3 times at most above normal range even on pharma grade.

As i said i don't think it can pinpoint the exact amount but from whats on that thread and others results do seem somewhat uniformed...i.e 4iu of saizen took levels to 18-20...10iu of serostim took levels to 38...So its hard to say what i would be expecting, i suppose the very best way would be to shoot 10iu of pharma grade , get blood drawn and then you have a reference figure to compare against when you use generics...so i am probably doing it a bit back to front as don't have any pharma grade to test 1st...

But going from the saizen graph where 4iu took levels 15-18 points above normal range, i suppose i would expect a generic at 10iu to take levels to at least the same as that...i think you could possibly assume if that were the case that the generics were maybe 1/2 the potency of pharma grade, which for me personally would still not be too bad as the pharma grade i've seen is more than double the price i can get generics for...obviously the higher the better...obviously its a lot of guesswork for me until i have some tests done.

i have no idea if the normal range differs with age but i've found lab that will do test for £46 and in my experience they always print normal range for your age(if age dependent) next to your results...so can make adjustments to whats expected on that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mate then do it as i have said if you feel it is of benefit spend your money......

just a point though an iu is an iu pharma is not twice as strong as generic if they are dosed correctly it is the purity that matters


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

goonerton said:


> OK I have been researching this for a while now and just seen an interesting thread on another board.
> 
> Now obviously HGH is a very expensive product even if just using generics. And as a lot of experienced users attest it takes a matter of at least weeks if not months to start noticing benefits.
> 
> ...


Where can you get a GH serum test for £50, yes you have understood the thread and the test will tell you if you have good / average / or rubbish GH.


----------

